# Word for the day feckless



## Josiah (Jun 2, 2015)

feckless
[fek-lis] 


adjective
1. ineffective; incompetent; futile:
feckless attempts to repair the plumbing.


2. having no sense of responsibility; indifferent; lazy.

The police were able to make an arrest because the feckless burglar had left his wallet at the scene of the robbery.

Sorry to taint word for the day with politics but this was the best image I could find illustrating feckless.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2015)

Feckless. An interesting word; don't hear it very often.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 2, 2015)

Somehow it always sounds Irish to me. Perhaps they use it more often.


----------



## merlin (Jun 2, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Somehow it always sounds Irish to me. Perhaps they use it more often.



Yes I thought it sounded Irish, but looking it up its more related to Scotland.




> _Feckless_ remains a part of the Modern English and Scottish English lexicons; it appears in a number of Scottish adages:
> 
> "Feckless folk are aye fain o ane anither."
> 
> "Feckless fools should keep canny tongues."



maybe its because the word "feck" is nowadays associated with Ireland:



> The Channel 4 situation comedy _Father Ted_ helped to export and popularise this use of _feck_ through its characters' liberal use of the word, especially by the drunk priest Father Jack. In an interview, Dermot Morgan explained that, in Ireland, _feck_ is far less offensive than _f*ck._


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 3, 2015)

That must be it, and Mrs Brown too, perhaps.


----------

